

PHP expects T_PAAMAYIM_NEKUDOTAYIM - babuskov
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/592322/php-expects-t-paamayim-nekudotayim

======
babuskov
Better explanation with examples how to invoke the error message:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paamayim_Nekudotayim#PHP](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paamayim_Nekudotayim#PHP)

